# Im Living imprisoned in my own body from Bowel problems. Suggestions?



## gman89 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi, Okay so heres my story. I was hoping if anyone has had anything like this, they can give me a little bit of advice.

No docs have been able to help me in any way at all.

So, IM 28 years old. For the past 2 years I have been living with a almost debilitating bowel problem.

First, ill explain how it all started.

I never had any bowel problems in my life. I always went perfect. However, I got on methadone about 3 or so years ago. After the methadone I got chronic constipation. For this my doctor gave me lactulose. His instructions were "take as much as you have to". No further instruction at all.. SO I tried 4, nothing, 5, nothing, 7 nothing...All the way up too 15. Finally at 15 tbsp a day I was going almost complete water everyday. Tjis went on for about a year or so. Until I said Screw this, I want something else that i Can take less of. So what does he do? He gives me sennakot and soflax along with peglyte. He said, take 3 sennakot twice a day with 1 soflax each time and a half to a full cup of peglyte. What did this do? It gave the same result. This went on for about another 6 months or so untill my bowels stopped functioning properly. I would go almost all liquid for the first half of the BM, and the second half I had to push and then the rest would release from my bowels. After a couple months of this, the second release of liquid stopped coming out...So i pushed harder and harder until I got a small prolapsed rectum. Sometimes it would empty, sometimes not..after a while it stopped emptying completely. This resulted in constant discomfort, bubbling in my stomach every night after dinner, pressure feeling building constantly...

....So, I decided something NEEDED to be done. I saw 2 gastros..they both acted nonchalantly as if its the methadone..gotta get off the methadone. I had a colonoscopy..there was nothing physically wrong with my bowels...So what do I do? I cut my methadone down and now im at a 1/3rd of what I was at. And I was told to get off the sennacot...so I cut back on senakot 1 pill every week until now IM at 1 senakot a day with 3 tbspns of lactulose at night. there has been no change in my BMS. Im still only passing the first bit with ZERO feeling of urgency to release the rest unless I push and push and sometimes a little more will release..bvut I havent been doing any sort of pushing for months and months..so im forced to live with it.

I was wondering if anyone at all has ANY sort of advice? I highly doubt anyone has experienced this...but If someone can give me any sort of suggestion or anything at all..im up for anything at this point...right now im just praying that once the senakot is gone for good that my bowels will learn to function on there own again....thanks.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

work the left thumbnail reflex large bowel to speed up elimination, the right thumb wil slow down. Start eating soaked almonds first thing in the morning. Soaked almonds help to deal with constipation. Prunes too in the morning. Apricot and the broken kernel help. Drink coffee mixed with cacao tsp and maple syrup tsp after breakfast. Avoid fish and fish prioducts. Fish slows down digestion. Avoid beans and salads until you are more regular. Salad is terrible for digestion. People think salads are healthy, eeh, wrong.

At 3:00 pm have a donut and coffee. Sounds strange but it will help you be more regular.

at 6:00 pm eat cranberries whole and chew well.

Constipation has an emotional connection. Resolve all issues with your mother. No more constipation.

We get 30 years to muck up our body. after 30is times, we need to cleanup. And its a everyday living experience.

If you do nothing else try the soaked almonds, CHEW WELL. The first bite of the day should be almond.


----------



## callalily (May 23, 2017)

I need help, too. TThis condition is unbearable. I have no pain, just waking up at 4 am and having all the stuff start. No evacuation, incomplete feeling, shaking and can't fall back to sleep, goes on at least all am. I honestly don't want to live with this anymore. I also have Dysthymia and major depression, recurring, = anxiety. Might as well throw in my urge incontinence.

Starting taking BDGard 2 days ago. I had such high hopes. Nothing!!! Also started on new depression pill today. Please, please, let this work on my depression. I'm 76 years old and very, very tired of all this horrible quality of life. Has anybody really been able to stop the symptoms of, what for most of us, is different, but doctors call IBS?

Any suggestions at all will be welcome.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi -

I post here quite frequently in the chronic constipation forum. Sorry to hear about your IBS. Read this whenever you have the time (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/

w/b when you can and good luck!


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi

start using miralax twice a day and if you like, consume caffeine, this helps with the miralax, and be sure to drink water when taking the miralax (i consume around 7 cups of water a day)...this stuff is much safer than the stuff you are using...just tryin to help


----------

